# DS #2244: PokÃmon Mystery Dungeon : Explorers of Time (USA)



## tempBOT (Apr 20, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3166^^Contributed by TehLinkContributed by GBAtemp.net​


----------



## SkH (Apr 20, 2008)

The version I will get. Hope it's better than the previous one, though the previous was good too.


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 20, 2008)

Ill choose this version i think.


----------



## superrob (Apr 20, 2008)

Wifi = for saving people?


----------



## JPH (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, theses games look shit.
Nintendo slaps Pokemon on any old game...just so they can sell their shit

Bah, I'll quit griping and let you noobs enjoy your Pokemanz.
But, for all I know, these games could be decent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler: Screenshots




























Spoiler: More Screenshots


----------



## superrob (Apr 20, 2008)

Rofl looks like it pooped.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Apr 20, 2008)

Which version, which version, can't decide, guess I'll leave them both.
Still gotta finish Shiren anyway.


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a GBA title.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont understand wtf you do...


----------



## suprneb (Apr 20, 2008)

is there a difference between this an the darkness one?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Apr 20, 2008)

suprneb said:
			
		

> is there a difference between this an the darkness one?


I assume there is, there always is with the Pokemon games...

I believe I'll be getting this version since I've always gotten the Blue games first.  =P  I guess, it's hard to tell which is which anymore.

Edit:  I found a list of differences here http://serebii.net/dungeon2/exclusives.shtml and it seems like there's a handful exclusive to each.  Interesting...


----------



## berlinka (Apr 20, 2008)

I never understood what's fun about Pokemon. I can't see myself playing this no matter what.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Apr 20, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I never understood what's fun about Pokemon. I can't see myself playing this no matter what.



The interesting thing here is that I'm something of a veteran from at least the first two generations and I loved it then, but I never bought R/S/E, and I tried Pearl...and I absolutely hated it.  It was more of the same thing I've been playing since at least ten years prior and all it offered were new things to catch and the battle system was about the same for the most part (while two-on-two battles were interesting).  I honestly dragged myself through the game and hated every moment of it.  I just wanted to be done, then I got to the Elite Four and I about gave up.

PMD actually is what I'd have guessed to be an evolution (if you'll pardon the pun) on the old games' battle system.  Moves can actually be long-range!  It actually matters where your creatures are placed, etc.  It was also my first Mystery Dungeon game so go figure, eh?  =P  

It's just a new breath of life to a mostly dead series, to me anyway.


----------



## Pie_Master178 (Apr 20, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> suprneb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That info is outdated....you can get all the Pokemon no matter what version you choose,you just need WI-FI,I like Rogue-Like games and thought this game was going to be excellent.I was wrong sadly,I mean sure the game is okay but honestly I'll stick with Mystery Dungeon: Shiren the Wanderer as JPH said they put the word Pokemon on the game and it sells like hotcakes.

Oh well,I'll just wait until Izuna 2 comes out,I hope all of you enjoy the game as far as I could tell it's not a bad game just gets old real quick.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 20, 2008)

Ironically, it took merging Pokemon with an old game series, based on a 30+ year old RPG style, to breathe new life into the licence lol

Roguelikes Forever!


----------



## Pie_Master178 (Apr 20, 2008)

^^^
I'm not denying that...they have certainly breathed new life into the series,however as far as Rogue-Like games go this game isn't on par with Shiren >_< I will not deny that it isn't a good game though.


Rogue-Like games FTW!  Indeed.


----------



## SaltyDog (Apr 20, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> Looks like a GBA title.


Pokémon on the GBA looked like nes, Pokémon on the DS looks like GBA. I guess that's the old one step forward two steps back ordeal.


----------



## PBC (Apr 20, 2008)

Soo..with much shame I admit I checked out the actual website of this game. It seems that you can send email/Mobile messages/WII messages to your friends if they "register" ? 

Is that kinda new to DS games? or have I missed something...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think it's good. Pokemon battle mechanics + dungeon crawler. But don't mind attention to me.


----------



## Kamakazie (Apr 21, 2008)

I like dungeon crawls so I'll definitely be checking this one out.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

Pie_Master178 said:
			
		

> ^^^
> I'm not denying that...they have certainly breathed new life into the series,however as far as Rogue-Like games go this game isn't on par with Shiren >_< I will not deny that it isn't a good game though.
> 
> 
> Rogue-Like games FTW!  Indeed.



If you have a Wii, you might want to check out _Chocobo's Dungeon of Forgotten Time_, either now, in Japanese, or in July, in English ... they've done wonders with the genre ...

Plus, there are many more 'main-stream' Rogue-likes on the horizon ...


----------



## Deletable_Man (Apr 21, 2008)

Eh I'll play it. Just think of it as a casual dungeon crawler to hold you over until Izuna 2 (


----------



## asuri (Apr 21, 2008)

I love pokemon but the only thing i hate is that they have separate versions every time. Its so hard to pick which one. I eventually went for time, i got someone else to pick for me.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 21, 2008)

RTS works wonders :]


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (Apr 21, 2008)

Meh labeling the dungeon Series as a pokemon game Instantly detracts from it

But if you consider this game for what it is a idea stole from Azure Dream's for GBC it's actually a decent game


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 21, 2008)

wait. we can fight other teams on wifi?


----------



## Pie_Master178 (Apr 21, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Pie_Master178 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the suggestion,I do not have a Wii at this moment sadly..I will acquire one sooner or later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm actually playing another Rogue-Like game on the PS2 named "Baroque" it's a pretty good game.(You should look into it,if you haven't already)


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 21, 2008)

PLZ explain what makes shiren and izuna so much better than this, IMO, this >>> those.

'Cept Izuna had the best storyline like ever...  HAWT NINJA CHICKS FTW!!


----------



## blahman (Apr 21, 2008)

Pie_Master178 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait... what?
arent chocobo dungeon, shiren, pokemon mystery dungeon, izuna just the same game chunsoft keep making but with different sprites/graphics, names and some difficulty tweaks?


----------



## Kaos (Apr 21, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> Pie_Master178 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Chunsoft made Izuna.


----------



## thebert (Apr 21, 2008)

it freezes right before the parter selection screen on DSTT... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wanna play...  I kinda like "boring, but in a fun way" games like these.


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 21, 2008)

Finally =)
I love thos games!


----------



## beautifulbeast (Apr 21, 2008)

*@Doomsday Forte:* That's an interesting analysis you just gave (first page of the thread). That's exactly my point with the Chrystal Cronicles series in the Final Fantasy franchise.

When I first heard about it I thought that an action game set in the Final Fantasy universe would be a bastard, then I played Ring of  Fates and found it to be the most immersive Final Fantasy experience I ever had; despite the dumbed down script, the game was almost everything you would expect in a classic (pre FF7) Final Fantasy.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

Pie_Master178 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have Baroque on the DreamCast, the PS2 & the Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad someone else enjoys it lol


----------



## 0xyG3N (Apr 21, 2008)

Is this fun ?
Coz you need to play with an POKEMON


----------



## Sephi (Apr 21, 2008)

oh god yet another pokemon game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this looks even worse than the previous games


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm really enjoying this game ... keep switching between this and Mystic Valley, when I take my little breaks from work lol ... but, I find myself grinding and doing jobs, as opposed to working through the stroyline ... hmmm .... god, I love rogue-likes


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

Sephiroth1n6 said:
			
		

> oh god yet another pokemon game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not a Pokemon game ... it is not part of the Pokemon series ... it is a Mystery Dungeon game ... part of the Mystery Dungeon series ... it just happens to have Pokemon in it ...


----------



## Sephi (Apr 21, 2008)

if it includes pokemon in some way, then it _is_ a pokemon game


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sephiroth1n6 said:
			
		

> if it includes pokemon in some way, then it _is_ a pokemon game


Says you.


----------



## Westside (Apr 22, 2008)

Sephiroth1n6 said:
			
		

> if it includes pokemon in some way, then it _is_ a pokemon game


SSBB is a pokemon game???


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 22, 2008)

These games make me Q_Q irl.


----------



## ackers (Apr 22, 2008)

I think the screenshots look nice...


----------



## Colesy (Apr 22, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I'm really enjoying this game ... keep switching between this and Mystic Valley, when I take my little breaks from work lol ... but, I find myself grinding and doing jobs, as opposed to working through the stroyline ... hmmm .... god, I love rogue-likes



Mystic Valley is out?

This game is playable.


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 22, 2008)

thebert said:
			
		

> it freezes right before the parter selection screen on DSTT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am using a R4DS and it works fine till now (I´m in Chapter 9 right now^^)...
Has anyone else got the same problem with the DSTT or is it just his "fault"?


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 22, 2008)

So I assume this one is not any different than the precedor version? And about pkmn or not pkmn. If the game is based "on" pokemon then it is a pokemon game ( hence this one too ). If it though has only pokemon characters besides many others then it's not a pokemon game ( aka SSBB ).


----------



## Sephi (Apr 22, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Sephiroth1n6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only exception goes to Super Smash Bros. games.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2008)

I know this game is like Shiren, same devs, same genre, but do you reset back to lv.1 and lose everything when you die, like Shiren?


----------



## osirisFIVE (Apr 23, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I know this game is like Shiren, same devs, same genre, but do you reset back to lv.1 and lose everything when you die, like Shiren?



No.

It's not as harsh as that.
I never continued Shiren after I died once.


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 23, 2008)

osirisFIVE said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes,it does!
There ARE lvl.1 Dungoens and you DO lose almost everything in that dungeon if you die!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

There are dungeons with what I call *"The Level 1 Effect"* ... _Chocobo's Dungeon of Forgotten Time_ has them, too ...

Basically, the dungeons (not all ... just a few) have the condition where, upon entering, you are reduced to Level 1, and only have 1 HP ... if you defeat the dungeon, you return to normal ... if you die in the dungeon, you lose everything, but are returned to normal upon re-appearing in your quarters ..


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 23, 2008)

So in Shiren you will be returned to lvl.1 for ever if you die in a dungeon or does it have the same effect like PMD?
If I have missunderstood something then I am very sorry^^


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, Shiren is Lvl.1 for good ... well, 'til you level up again, anyway ...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2008)

In that game. How do I get Stoneplate or/and Enigma Part? And which Job it is? 

OK.


----------



## Karmatic (Apr 27, 2008)

People who like roguelikes (Nethack, Dungeon Crawl, etc.):

This is nowhere near as good as Shiren, right?


----------



## Zerrix (Apr 27, 2008)

Karmatic said:
			
		

> People who like roguelikes (Nethack, Dungeon Crawl, etc.):
> 
> This is nowhere near as good as Shiren, right?




Conclusion:
Shiren is a pups in contrast to PMD-2


----------



## frurry (Apr 29, 2008)

completed this last night, awesome story, much better then the first game, i say an 8.7/10

now to play shiren


----------

